# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > سوال: تفاوت لینک مستقیم  با لینکهای دیگر چیست؟

## babak1

سلام :
  ممکن دوستان تفاوت لینک مستقیم رو با لینکهای دیگر توضیح بدهند؟

----------


## صابر طهماسبی

دقیقا منظورتان را متوجه نمی شوم
اما آنچه که از سوال شما بر میآید :
فرض کنید شما فایلی را می خواهید از یک سایت دانلود کنید اگر لینک مستقیم به فایل باشد با کلیک بر روی آن دانلود آغاز می شود اما لین غیر مستقیم ابتدا به یک صفحه ی دیگر (مثل راپید شیر) هدایت می شوید سپس در صفحه ی ثانوی فایل را دانلود می کنید.

----------


## silverfox

بله شما با لینک مستقیم به آدرس فایل رفته و اون رو دانلود می کنید که معمولا می تونید وسطش pause کنید...در لینک غیر مستقیم در واقع شما از یک آدرس مجازی فایل رو دانلود می کنید که معمولا اجازه pause کردن و ادامه دانلود رو هم ندارید،فکر کنم به همین دلیل لینک مستقیم ترجیح داده می شه برای کسایی که می خوان فایل های بزرگ رو دانلود کنن!

----------


## footebafan

:تشویق: 

  :تشویق:

----------

